# Fresh water tank gauge (Swift 590RL '53 Plate)



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello All

Before I get to the fresh water gauge subject please let me give another example of poor quality work from Brownhills (Cannock). This happened before the arrival of the new CEO

At the beginning of the year Brownhills had my Swift 590RL in to reboard the rear window area under warranty. Job was done, checked it over and it seemed alright. When I got home I looked a little closer and found that there were at least a dozen screws, meant to secure the L shaped rear seating and water tank, missing or loose. Silly me I should have checked inch by inch before leaving. 

The water tank was flopping about because the screws securing it to the floor were not tightened down, in fact one was barely in. The lockers under the seat were also all floppy due to the lack of replaced screws.

I took it back and according to the After Sales Manager it was because the 'technician' doing the job had 'gone sick' halfway through so someone else had taken over. He did say that 'it shouldn't have gone out like that' though!!!! They got a lad onto it and with me watching over him things were sorted out to a reasonable standard. 

I presume that all the lockers and tank were removed to get the full length of board around the window. I hope a better job was done on the re boarding. This years 'Hab Check' may tell.

Now to the actual subject. A little later I went to check the level of my fresh water using the gauge, which I know was working before the vehicle went in for the above work, and found that the level indicator needle shot up as far as it would go, right off the scale. I think this can happen if there is a short somewhere.

I've checked, as far as my limited expertise allows, and all seems in place. However, because it is likely that the tank was removed for the above work I wondered whether the six wires in the little white plastic connector (pictures below), that is on top of the tank close to the cap, have been put back correctly.

You may be able to seem from the photos, but the wires are connected thus -

Fawn - Mauve and white

Red - Mauve

Black - Orange and white

I wondered whether any of you kind people with the same or similar model of vehicle (Swift 590RL 53 Reg) would be kind enough to look at you connector next time you are in your vehicle to see whether the connections are the same.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Ho lordy...they never seem to put anything back the same way they took it out do they!!!?

I've had a look at mine but I've got a different set up, sorry can't help..but I've never had a m/home yet that those gauges told the truth....!!  

I'm sure someone will tell you soon...probably all out in the m/homes now with their heads under the benches looking....good luck...

p.s thats the lamest excuse I've heard yet for shoddy workmanship.


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Bouncer - Thanks anyway. Over the three years I've had the 'van I've become used to 'lame excuse' s from them, having said that I've had some 'good service' as well.

I know what you're saying about the gauges not being reliable and wouldn't normally worry too much except that the gauge also seems to be playing up in some of its other functions

Thanks again

bill


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

I have a Sundance 600S, and my colours are as follows:

Fawn to Black/Mauve

Red to Mauve /white

Black to Orange/white

Cheers

Rick


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Rickwiggins - Thank you for your reply. It is most helpful. You will note that five of the six colours you have are the same as mine. I have just had another look at my 'mauve' and it is in fact 'mauve and black', so that's the six the same as mine. 

It looks like it is a matter of swappingg two wires over, however, if possible it would help if others could confirm as well. That way I will have a good batch of ammo to fire at the 'aftercare manager' when I give him the details. These dealers have got to know just how bad the standard of work they're turning out is. Every day we are reading on here examples like this and it's just not good enough.

So is there anyone else out there that can also confirm this please? In particular the very helpful man Peter or one of his team from Swift. I would prefer to have a few more examples before I get on to Brownhills particularly as I have left doing so for longer than I should have. And then when I do it will be in the way of asking them to confirm the position of the wires and, as said, to let them know the standard of the work they are turning out.

This, for me, is another example of the power of this site, just ask and someone will be along to help.

Thanks again

bill


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

I'm making this post to bring the thread to the top of the pile, hope that is acceptable.

What I am really hoping is that Peter or one of his staff at Swift will see it and be in a position to help.

Regards

bill


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hello Bill

Might be worth you sending a PM in case your thread gets missed.

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Swift Suntor*

Bill

I have spotted your post, will try and help

Regards
Kath


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Rapid 561 - Good Idea thanks for the suggestion.

SwiftGroup - Thanks for your post and offer of help as well.

bill


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

bill said:


> I'm making this post to bring the thread to the top of the pile, hope that is acceptable.
> 
> What I am really hoping is that Peter or one of his staff at Swift will see it and be in a position to help.
> 
> ...


Got it so will try and get a response off.Always better to send a PM as we cannot monitor the site continuously.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Bill, 

We have checked our records and the colours appear to match the correct orientation. 

Black to White/Orange
Red to Purple/white
White to Purple/Green

The first colour being the sensor side of the connector the second two are the Swift Harness connectors. 

We suggest you check inside the tank by putting your hand in through the cap and feeling for anything that is making a contact across the rod sensors. They should not be in contact with each other. Gently clean the rods with a cloth. I would also suggest you check for any obvious damage to the wiring harness.

If there is no improvement with this send us a PM with your phone number and I will get someone to ring you on Monday morning to help further.

Regards
Andy Spacey - Swift Group Technical


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

SwiftGroup - Thank you for your recent posts, they are appreciated. Will try what you suggest.

Although I think I have done what you suggest regarding the rod sensors I will try again. 

Take your point about PM,s.

Will give suggestions a go and let you know via PM,s by Monday.

This is really good of you as I appreciated your difficulty considering the amount of motorhomes out here. This is just the kind of thing that earns respect of buyers and makes them consider a brand favourably, thank you.

bill


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello All.

I thought I would post a copy of the PM I've sent SwiftGroup just to round off this thread. -

Hello Peter, Kath and Andy.

I have just checked the wiring on my box connector with the colours you sent my. On doing so I found that the original colours I gave were incorrect and on closer examination they, of course, matched those you gave. For example I said fawn (your white) I said mauve (your purple). Anyway, I've just been out to the vehicle and found - black to orange/white correct, the other two wire were swapped over. I changed them to what you said and the indicator needle no longer shoots right off the scale to the right, so all seems back to normal. Having said that I've not had the opportunity to fill the tank with water yet but I've no reason to think that I'm not back to normal.

I will be contacting Les Boddy at Cannock to let him know about this because I believe that dealers should be aware of shoddy, particularly considering the state of the lockers given in my original post. This poor work completely underminds the exellent response you are giving us on this site. Again, having said all that, it looks like 'Tom' is doing his very best improve things.

So, I think I am 'sorted' now, thanks to yourselves. Your help is very much appreciated, thank you.

bill

Just getting this little problem sorted is well worth the tenner subs for this site.

bill


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, there's a bit more to this story. Last Friday I contacted the Aftercare Manager at Cannock and related the story to him and expressed my concern about the standard of work on the re boarding / sealing. Well, I got a positive reply that could only have been written during the weekend.

To cut a long story short I also had very prompt replies from a Mr Clift the new General Manager expressing concern and offering to speak to me. Then this morning the phone rang and it was a Mr Dave Williams who is trouble shooting the Cannock and Swindon sites. We had quite a chat during which I expressed my concern about the important re sealing and re boarding work in light of the basic securing of tanks, furniture and wire connecting. We agreed that I should contact him on his mobile a couple of days before my next Hab and Damp check, due Dec 07 and he would ensure that the vehicle was checked over to ensure the work had been sound.

Now, I don't think I can ask much more than this considering my vehicle is now three years old, all be it the original damp was found well within the warranty period and that I am still within the 1 year warranty of the rectification work.

I really hope that this is another example of a change at Brownhills.

Will keep you posted.

bill


----------

